

Seeing threats, feds target instructors of polygraph-beating methods - stfu
http://mcclatchydc.com/2013/08/16/199590/seeing-threats-feds-target-instructors.html

======
mindcrime
Polygraphs are voodoo science anyway, and are about as reliable as a 1970 AMC
Gremlin with a load of sand in the carburetor and half the spark-plug wires
missing.

But this is absolutely unconscionable. We DO have a right to free speech, and
to attempt to prosecute somebody simply teaching skills, shows that our
government no longer has any credibility - it has connection to the government
we intended to found, and no validity. Our government is the enemy now. So if
the NSA, FBI, CIA, ATF, DOJ and friends want to treat us like the enemy, then
fine... we'll be the enemy.

